# Madeira ..retired



## Annabel (Sep 6, 2008)

We have the opportunity of swaping our property in UK for a house in Madeira. 
We are retired 73 and 66 in age ....never been to Madeira (YET) As keen gardeners....whats Madeira like for the retired? Is the island Volcanic....beaches?

What about health ? Cost of living etc is it very hilly the area is Calheta about a mile from.

HELP !!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If I remember Calheta correctly it's extremely hilly, local beach part of artificial harbour/marina.

Is Maderia Volcanic yes Portugals activity and history here Instituto de Meteorologia, IP Portugal

Think you really need to do some serious research and* visit* if your contemplating a house swop, drawback with island living there's only 2 ways in and out fly or boat and I believe Ferry to Portimao has now stopped. Easyjet about cheapest but limited UK airports and flights and not cheap unless your travelling Oct,Nov or Dec


----------

